# Sites revente pièces APPLE



## kranker (6 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,


Je cherche une NAPPE CAMÉRA AVANT IPHONE 7 originale APPLE.

Quels sont les sites où je peux trouver des pièce d'origine APPLE ?

Merci


----------



## lostOzone (6 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Brico-Phone
iFixit


----------



## Locke (6 Décembre 2018)

kranker a dit:


> Je cherche une NAPPE CAMÉRA AVANT IPHONE 7 originale APPLE.
> 
> Quels sont les sites où je peux trouver des pièce d'origine APPLE ?


Tout ce que trouveras en pièces détachées originales proviendront de matériels hors service dont les autres pièces sont réutilisables, donc de reconditionnement. En aucun cas un magasin ne peut vendre pour du neuf une pièce détachée d'une telle provenance.

Apple ne vend et ne vendra jamais à des particuliers/sites internet/magasins de quartier, des pièces détachées. Un magasin habilité/accrédité Apple pour les réparations ne peut en aucun cas vendre la moindre pièce détachée, tout changement d'une pièce détachée sur tous les matériels Apple doit se faire par un technicien habilité.


----------



## kranker (6 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tout ce que trouveras en pièces détachées originales proviendront de matériels hors service dont les autres pièces sont réutilisables, donc de reconditionnement. En aucun cas un magasin ne peut vendre pour du neuf une pièce détachée d'une telle provenance.
> 
> Apple ne vend et ne vendra jamais à des particuliers/sites internet/magasins de quartier, des pièces détachées. Un magasin habilité/accrédité Apple pour les réparations ne peut en aucun cas vendre la moindre pièce détachée, tout changement d'une pièce détachée sur tous les matériels Apple doit se faire par un technicien habilité.



Oui ce que je cherche une pièce apple venant d'un iphone 7, avec toute la minutie possible pour changer mon écran j'ai flingué la nappe au décollage, j'aurais aimé rester sur du apple, j'ai commandé sur bricophone, mais je penser que c'est une refab.


----------



## lostOzone (6 Décembre 2018)

kranker a dit:


> Oui ce que je cherche une pièce apple venant d'un iphone 7, avec toute la minutie possible pour changer mon écran j'ai flingué la nappe au décollage, j'aurais aimé rester sur du apple, j'ai commandé sur bricophone, mais je penser que c'est une refab.



Sûrement sinon c’est tarif hors garantie chez Apple cad plus de 170€ pour tout l’écran.


----------

